# B12 - How quickly does it work?



## bookfarmer

I've read the thread from Wisconsin Ann about energy levels and possible link to B12 deficiency. The symptoms were very familiar and I decided to try B12 supplement. I started with one Friday night, another Saturday morning and a third this morning. Friday and Saturday I was feeling fatigued, but today I was feeling much better. Is it possible that this supplement could already have an effect on my energy level? It doesn't seem plausible to me, although I'd love to have that easy a solution.


----------



## beccachow

Yes, my Vitamin D levels tanked recently and I was placed on massive amounts of it, and within the exact time frame you are talking about, I noticed a difference.


----------



## Seagrape

Yes, it definitely is possible to get an energy boost from vitamin B12. With me it happens the same or the next day. I also get an energy boost from Ocean Silver, from Puritan's Pride Vitamins.


----------



## Fae

Are you taking B12 pills or injections?


----------



## Seagrape

Fae said:


> Are you taking B12 pills or injections?[/QUOT
> 
> If it's me you're asking......I take under-the-tongue B12 lozenges about once a week.


----------



## halfpint

It is my understanding that B12 can act very quickly. Those high energy (little bottles about $3 for an ounce) contain a lot of B vitamins along with other things.

Dawn


----------



## Hobbes

A good B-Complex supplement helps your body keep up its various B levels, and you will definitely see a quick increase in energy, as your body has what it needs to function normally.


----------



## Karen

It works quick because it's water soluble. It needs to be replaced each day; sometimes a couple of times a day. 

It's best to take Vitamin B *complex* because the B complexes work together. Taking only 1 (as in B12) only gives temporary results and are not true results at all. Take Vitamin B complex as a *time-release *pill/capsule form. 

Vit. B is water soluble and washes out in the urine. By taking it in time-release form, it helps keep your levels higher for longer periods of time so you don't bottom out all of a sudden. In the neighborhood of 50 mgs. 2x a day is good starting point. You can't overdose on it unless you take a whole bottle at once (and even then, I've never read where anyone died from it or even became seriously ill), so it's safe to experiment with what works best for you. Many people find they need 200-300 milligrams a day. 

Remember also that stress eats up B complex like crazy. Start with finding what amount works for you on a day-to-day basis for your stress level. If you know you'll be under stress more than usual, up it another 50 mgs. during that time.

If you're having tiredness and weakness, you may also need CoQ10. It's remarkable stuff and also good during stressful times, and if you've had an injury or surgery.


----------



## bookfarmer

Thanks, everyone. I guess I'll get some B-complex. I just got the B-12 OTC vitamins at the grocery store.

What's CoQ10?


----------



## Karen

bookfarmer said:


> What's CoQ10?


Basically, CoQ10 (pronounced co-que-10) is in every cell in our body, yet it gets depleted due to any type (no matter how small) of stress, illness, injury, many medications (especially cholesterol meds), etc. When your CoQ10 levels begin to get low, you will often notice a loss of energy and body strength. This article from the University of Maryland explains it very well: http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/coenzyme-q10-000295.htm


----------



## marvella

B12 taken by mouth isn't absorbed very well. the injections work much better.


----------



## dustyshoes

The B-12 methylcobalamin has advantages over most OTC B-12 cyanacolbamin. The cyan form has to convert to a usable form whereas the methylcobalamin is already in the form your body needs. Also, you will need more in the beginning until your body reaches saturation. B-12 deficiency is very common.

There are also some studies being done on a fat based b-1 combined with the b-12 for better results.

I started using the below b-12. I started with 1 at lunch and noticed a difference on day two. I now take one with breakfast and one with lunch. I chose this brand for two reasons:
1. It seemed to have the least amount of artificial colors and flavors and 
2. The good reviews about how fast it dissolves and how well it works for the users. 

http://www.vitacost.com/Natural-Factors-B12-Methylcobalamin

This is also available in a higher concentration level.


----------

